# Can I use a sip client with an existing number?



## Pandemic187 (Aug 5, 2011)

Sorry if I posted this in the wrong section. I've been reading up on sip clients, but my biggest question is whether it's possible to use an existing number with them. I've had the same phone number for about 8 years now, and I would rather not change.


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Many SIP providers allow you to port your existing number.


----------



## Pandemic187 (Aug 5, 2011)

jellybellys said:


> Many SIP providers allow you to port your existing number.


Most of the SIP setups I've read about involve using Google Voice. Would I port my number there or to something like IPKall? Or SIPDroid? Sorry, I'm really new to this.


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Pandemic187 said:


> Most of the SIP setups I've read about involve using Google Voice. Would I port my number there or to something like IPKall? Or SIPDroid? Sorry, I'm really new to this.


If you wanted to use Google Voice as your provider, you can port your number for $20 here: http://support.google.com/voice/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=1065667


----------



## Pandemic187 (Aug 5, 2011)

jellybellys said:


> If you wanted to use Google Voice as your provider, you can port your number for $20 here: http://support.googl...&answer=1065667


So if I use Google voice and Sipdroid, I don't need PBXes or anything else once I port my number?


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Pandemic187 said:


> So if I use Google voice and Sipdroid, I don't need PBXes or anything else once I port my number?


Yes, but you still need cell service if you plan on using 3G/4G.


----------



## Pandemic187 (Aug 5, 2011)

jellybellys said:


> Yes, but you still need cell service if you plan on using 3G/4G.


Right. I was thinking about using Google Voice for talk and T-Mobile's prepaid plan which includes 100 minutes with 5GB of data. So I'd be paying $30/month basically. I'm just not sure what to do about MMS since those can't be sent via Google Voice. If the plan has unlimited text and 5GB of data, can MMS be sent through the provider?

Based on this link it sounds like MMS can be sent through the provider in conjunction with Google voice.


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Pandemic187 said:


> Right. I was thinking about using Google Voice for talk and T-Mobile's prepaid plan which includes 100 minutes with 5GB of data. So I'd be paying $30/month basically. I'm just not sure what to do about MMS since those can't be sent via Google Voice. If the plan has unlimited text and 5GB of data, can MMS be sent through the provider?
> 
> Based on this link it sounds like MMS can be sent through the provider in conjunction with Google voice.


I just got over MMS. It isn't that exciting.


----------



## Pandemic187 (Aug 5, 2011)

jellybellys said:


> I just got over MMS. It isn't that exciting.


Well, I kind of agree, but sometimes people send them to me.


----------

